# Beans Creating Static and how to resolve



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I am having problems with one particular bag of beans. Using completely the same equipment, dosing and prep these beans are creating so much static that the grounds have to be physically swept off all surfaces of the grinder. I am using a vintage Gesto wooden hand grinder which has a steel conical burr set. I have many beans from the same roaster through the same setup and never have I experienced so much static cling. Whereas normally the grinder only retains about 0.5 of a gram at most, it is now retaining almost two grams and this is despite me stopping the grinding periodically to knock grinds off the burr. There is so much static that the grounds cling to the wooden drawer which I have never experienced before. I'm in Manchester and its been grey, overcast and raining, so its not likely to be a condition brought on by low atmospheric humidity.

Any ideas? Should I be resting these beans more? They were roasted on 20/03. The crema is disappointing which has never happened before with this SO from this roaster.

I'm stumped, although that is now difficult to do these days. Old age and all.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

What is the coffee ( you don't need to tell me roaster ) just blend ? single origin ? how far from roast

Edit 7 days from roast should be useable , resting wont effect static ....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Big Crema doesn't equal quality of beans or taste , it easy to get sucked into watching espresso porn, where people glory over a guiness like shot , doesnt mean it tastes nice .... Some roasts and origins will have different crema levels to others

As coffee ages crema can reduce , but 7 days post roast shouldn't be stale yet

I find Crema in general doesn't taste nice on it own


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I meant to put down that it tasted lovely to me. The crema was only noted in case it indicated something. Its a Monsoon Malabar so kinda SO  I know its actually a bunch of smaller farms pooling their crops in a common warehouse to age and do its thang.

Its still tastes great to me, I know MM isn't for everyone. It is flattering my efforts to make flat whites. On the whole the static is not a huge issue, I have a workaround (I shake the grinder over an Aeropress funnel in my basket) and this gets me most of the grounds. I was just wondering what, if anything that this static indicated I was doing wrong.

It has been in sealed bags with one way valves since roasting, so I can't see it being stale. In fact I turned down beans which were minutes out of the roaster as I had read on this forum that beans needed to outgass for at least a week before being used for espresso and I needed beans fast


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ahhh good old MM, they will be full of static, dont worry about it.


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Was gonna guess at MM

Just to let you know most people on here have encountered the same thing with these beans.

Not to put you off but i found these unworkable for me,just found the static unbearable.

Good luck


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Recall someone saying use a drop of water, guess it would have to be after the grinding takes place, but of course your grinder is by that time going to be covered in static dust anyway.

I always just lived with it, great beans though!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

froggystyle said:


> Recall someone saying use a drop of water, guess it would have to be after the grinding takes place, but of course your grinder is by that time going to be covered in static dust anyway.
> 
> I always just lived with it, great beans though!


Nope, water goes onto the whole beans, then mixed in.

Don't let DaveC see you doing it however.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Recall someone saying use a drop of water, guess it would have to be after the grinding takes place, but of course your grinder is by that time going to be covered in static dust anyway.
> 
> I always just lived with it, great beans though!


Yes - a couple of drops (aka the Ross Droplet Technique) or a short spray of water - there is an article about in relation to the HG One:

http://hg-one.com/the-hg-one-grinder/hg-101/static/


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

A spritz of water makes sense in one way but won't that just make the grounds clump? Its very nice as an espresso but I find I prefer it from my Aeropress and for that I use a dedicated Skerton. I just blow the grounds clinging to the bottom of the burrs off and don't sweat it. Thanks for setting my mind at ease that its not me, its them


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Doesn't seem to make the grind clump as we're only taking a drop or two on the beans. When I've done it I've just run my finger under the tap and stuck my finder into the throat of the grinder (single dosing) and stirred my damp finger around amongst the beans.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

use as you would to water a single malt, 1or2 dew drops from a garden rose," go on be a coffee purist "


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks to you all. This morning I tried out the water on the beans and as if by magic no static cling and no clumping either. Once i have weighed out my dose in a small ramekin, I then ran my hands under the tap, shook off most of the water and then ran my fingers through the beans. Ta da.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

ridland said:


> Thanks to you all. This morning I tried out the water on the beans and as if by magic no static cling and no clumping either. Once i have weighed out my dose in a small ramekin, I then ran my hands under the tap, shook off most of the water and then ran my fingers through the beans. Ta da.


Great outcome - and thank you for the feedback. Next time you pass a Boots or somewhere get a small plastic bottle with a spray (travel section) so you can spray a couple of squirts on the beans.


----------

